# Shotgun Values - Winchester 101 Quail Special



## easbell (May 31, 2012)

I got two of the Winchester 101 Quail Special that I am trying to come up with a price for. However due to the low number of these guns coming to market it is very hard.

I checked the normal sites and Dawson Doubles had a 28 ga that he was asking around $5500 and Paul Crosnoe had a .410 that he only wanted around $4000. 

Both of these guys are well known in the business but that seems like a wide range. Mine like both of theirs comes with the break down case and is like new. 

They only come out of the gun case to be cleaned. I've shot them both once to say I did. The serial numbers on mine are .410 - 36x and the 28ga is 38x.

Anybody have any experience with these. Any idea of what a fair price to ask is? Thanks in advance.


----------



## dawg2 (May 31, 2012)

There is a 28G on GunsAmerica in 99% condition for $5495 and a .410 in about the same condition for $4750.  But pricing on GAmerica can be a little high.


----------



## Sam H (May 31, 2012)

dawg2 said:


> There is a 28G on GunsAmerica in 99% condition for $5495 and a .410 in about the same condition for $4750.  But pricing on GAmerica can be a little high.




GunBroker does seem to have a little more competitive price's in general than GAmerica....Might want to check them....and Cabela's Gun Library is more competitive than I relized,once I started comparing?

You need to get "coveyrise90" to chime in....He's a "birddog" of knowledge on used shotguns


----------



## preston (May 31, 2012)

*gun value*

i  have a couple of mossberg pumps that i could trade to help you out of jam.


----------



## formula1guy (Jun 1, 2012)

Eric,

Give Jack at Chucks Firearms here in Atlanta a call (3099 Peachtree Road NE, Atlanta, GA.)  at 404-266-1250.

They do Appraisals at no charge for customers. For this service, a physical examination is required (that is, you gotta bring the gun to the store).  As you know, the wood is going to be a big factor in what it should bring on the market.  

They carry a lot of higher end shotguns, both new and used.  So they should be able to help.


----------



## easbell (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's input.  Decided to go with $4500/each if anyone is interested.  Preston I've got enough turkey guns but thanks for the concern. 

If anyone comes across field grade 20 ga LC with a 3 position safety please keep me in mind. I'm only interested if it has the safety.


----------



## Superposed (Jun 2, 2012)

*LC 20 gauge*

There is an LC Smith 20ga at MA Customs Firearms in Jesup.  I dont know what kind of safety it has.  They do not advertise their consignments on the internet.  Their number is 912-427-4221.


----------



## preston (Jun 4, 2012)

*winchester*

i know those have to real nice. hopefully someone can take them both and not break up the family.


----------

